# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  El reglamento de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos facilita la acumulación de tierras y derechos de agua a las grandes industrias

## Bruno Cillóniz

Tras su promulgación, Francisco Soto, director ejecutivo del IPROGA, advierte: 
“EL REGLAMENTO DE LA LEY DE RECURSOS HÍDRICOS FACILITA LA ACUMULACIÓN DE TIERRAS Y DERECHOS DE AGUA A LAS GRANDES INDUSTRIAS”   _Y limitaría a los pequeños agricultores al exigir que presenten estudios de aprovechamiento hídrico. Destaca innovaciones de la norma y cuestiona a la Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA)._   *Por:* Manuela Zurita  *Agraria.pe.-* El reglamento de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos 29338 promulgado recientemente por el presidente de la República, Alan García Pérez, facilitaría la acumulación de tierras y derechos de agua a las grandes industrias, advirtió Francisco Soto, director ejecutivo del Instituto de Promoción para la Gestión del Agua (IPROGA), sobre el reglamento de la Ley que fuera promulgada en marzo del año pasado y que reemplazó a la antigua Ley de Aguas 17752. 
Soto explicó que la referida norma, en el artículo Nº 79, exige la elaboración de un estudio de aprovechamiento hídrico sobre “Procedimientos para el otorgamiento de Licencias de Uso de Agua”, sin especificar el tamaño del proyecto productivo. 
“Para el otorgamiento de la licencia de uso de agua se piden una serie de estudios. Aquí me parecería que ha sido pensado sólo en la agroexportación ¿Qué pasa con el agricultor que tiene 3 o 5 hectáreas? ¿Está en capacidad económica para hacer un estudio de aprovechamiento hídrico?”, cuestionó. 
El experto sugirió que los agricultores que posean menos de 5 hectáreas deberían ser exceptuados de realizar el mencionado estudio. “Mientras que los agricultores no se reagrupen no podemos pedirles ese gasto, porque no lo van a hacer. El que tiene más de 5 hectáreas, sí (debería tener que hacerlo). Porque a más de 5 Has la agricultura se convierte en rentable”, argumentó.  *Peligros* 
Soto alertó que el artículo Nº 79 del Reglamento implica dos peligros: El primero, la acumulación de hectáreas y de agua manejada por parte de las grandes empresas agroindustriales que al ver que los agricultores se quedan sin licencias de agua, comienzan a comprarles los terrenos. 
“El otro peligro es que vamos a tener mayor pobreza de parte de los agricultores, cuyo único recurso son sus 2 hectáreas. Es el caso de la Sierra o Cajamarca”, agregó.  
Por otro lado, Soto advirtió a la Junta Nacional de Usuarios de los Distritos de Riego del Perú sobre la posibilidad que los dueños de mayores derechos de aguas puedan tener en el futuro mayor representatividad y exigir “mayor peso en las decisiones”. “Habría una debilidad tremenda para los más pobres”. Esto podría fomentar los conflictos entre los usuarios de agua”, dijo.  *Innovaciones* 
Consultado sobre los aspectos que destacaba del nuevo Reglamento, Soto apuntó el enfoque de la Gestión Integrada de Recursos Hídricos, que establece el trabajo coordinado entre autoridades. También la planificación de cuencas. “El país pasa a tener una delimitación de cuencas. Las 14 Autoridades Administrativas del Agua (AAA) no comparten cuencas. Esto es importante porque la delimitación política que tiene el país es la mayor causa de conflictos. Esta delimitación integra las cuencas completas”. 
Al mismo tiempo, subrayó que se incorpora la prevención ante efectos del cambio climático y su prevención. 
En cuarto lugar, destacó el artículo Nº 133 sobre vertimiento de aguas residuales, que señala que las aguas residuales deben ser sometidas a un tratamiento previo que cumplan con los límites máximos permisibles.  
En Perú, 70% de las aguas servidas o residuales industriales y domésticas se vierte a los cursos de agua sin tratamiento, según la vice ministra de Gestión Ambiental del Ministerio del Ambiente (Minam), Ana María González del Valle.  *Contradicción* 
Soto señaló que existe una contradicción entre la Ley de Saneamiento que establece las cuotas familiares y el Reglamento que sólo establece tarifas. “En la zona rural del país, donde vive casi el 30% de la población, se consume agua potable y no pagan tarifa. Pagan cuota familiar. No se les va a poder implantar una tarifa. Se debería exceptuar que en la zona rural se acepte el pago de esa cuota familiar”, indicó.  *Amazonía* 
“La Amazonía necesita un articulado especial”, dijo. “Falta un mayor peso en la ley a toda la parte amazónica, que no es ya tanto agrícola, sino que tiene otro uso”, opinó Soto. “Mayormente es para consumo, producción y transporte”, dijo. “La ley da prioridad para uso productivo, agricultura y acuicultura. Dejan una ventanita abierta que dice que estas prioridades pueden ser cambiadas. Me parece que no se puede tratar así a la mitad del país geográficamente hablando”, criticó.  *Sobre la Autoridad Nacional del Agua* 
No obstante, Soto mostró preocupación sobre la capacidad coactiva que deberá ejercer la Autoridad Nacional del Agua, ya que desconoce los mecanismos de supervisión y sanción que aplicará. “Yo tengo muchas dudas respecto a ello, precisamente respecto a las industrias extractivas. Hablo de límites máximos permisibles. Pero, ¿está en capacidad de decirle a una minera que pare la producción porque está contaminando?”, ejemplificó. 
Por otro lado, dijo que espera que el ANA, dependiente del Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag), se adscriba al Ministerio del Ambiente (Minam). “La agricultura es un sector dentro de la gestión del agua. También está el sector de vivienda, energético, minero y turístico. Entonces, una autoridad no puede estar adscrita a una de las partes interesadas. No puede ser juez y parte”, afirmó. 
Finalmente, Soto opinó que la Ley de Recursos Hídricos establece una excesiva concentración de poder en el ANA. “La otras entidades opinan y sirven para consultar, pero la última decisión las toma el ANA. Este Reglamento y esta Ley no son nada descentralista”, afirmó.    *DATOS:*  
El Reglamento de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos 29338 está constituida en 287 artículos, divididos en 12 títulos: Disposiciones generales, Sistema de gestión de los recursos hídricos, Usos de Recursos Hídricos, Derechos de Uso del Agua, Protección del Agua, Régimen Económico por el uso del agua, Planificación de recursos hídricos, Infraestructura hidráulica, Aguas Subterráneas, Aguas Amazónicas, Los Fenómenos Naturales y de las Infracciones y Sanciones.  
Perfil de Santiago Soto. Hace 25 años trabaja en temas de agua en Perú. Es Director Ejecutivo del IPROGA desde enero de 2010. Antes de eso, fue miembro del Comité Directivo por tres años. Fue consultor del Banco Mundial. Trabajó como asesor nacional en agua para la Cooperación Suiza. Trabajó para Care Perú por 7 años y como asesor en instituciones financieras internacionales para Care USA.  
IPROGA. Es una plataforma nacional fundada en 1993. Su misión es promover concertadamente propuestas de política pública y acciones para la mejor gestión del agua”, informa su página web (www.iprogra.org.pe).Temas similares: Reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos se aprobará en lo que resta del año, afirma ANA En Arequipa analizarán proyecto de reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos Seis ministerios evalúan texto preliminar del reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos En julio Autoridad del Agua presentará avances en reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos a agricultores Autoridad del Agua publica precisiones en elaboración de reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos

----------

